# Drove by but didnt stop



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Wife and I were in Santa Barbara last Wed and Thurs…was going to stop and say hi but you’ve been so busy lately I decided not to…plus…......I have a hard time going in and not buying. The dealership is very nice looking. Santa Barbara still looks great.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

gr8330 said:


> *Wife and I were in Santa Barbara last Wed and Thurs&#8230;was going to stop and say hi but you've been so busy lately I decided not to&#8230;plus&#8230;......I have a hard time going in and not buying. The dealership is very nice looking. Santa Barbara still looks great.
> 
> :thumbup: *


Wednesday's his day off anyway


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Wednesday's his day off anyway  *


I thought it was


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

gr8330 said:


> *Wife and I were in Santa Barbara last Wed and Thurs&#8230;
> 
> was going to stop and say hi but,...
> 
> *


You are now (unfortunately) in the same class as Nate.

     
--Jonmatazz


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> You are now (unfortunately) in the same class as Nate.
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:

On the Shafter Blacklist :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> On the Shafter Blacklist :dunno: *


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> You are now (unfortunately) in the same class as Nate.
> 
> ...


She told me I would get into trouble if we didn't stop...dammit...is there anything they dont know :dunno:

WOW da "Nate Class"&#8230; I do apologize!!!! Were over there every few months so I will stop the next time, but only if you promise not to sell me anything until I see the new 5&#8230;.deal?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



gr8330 said:


> *
> 
> She told me I would get into trouble if we didn't stop...dammit...is there anything they dont know :dunno:
> 
> WOW da "Nate Class"&#8230; I do apologize!!!! Were over there every few months so I will stop the next time, but only if you promise not to sell me anything until I see the new 5&#8230;.deal? *


O.K. I promise...

You've got a deal!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> O.K. I promise...
> 
> ...


Isn't that like the frog asking the scorpion not to sting him halfway across the river?


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Drove by but didnt stop*



Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Isn't that like the frog asking the scorpion not to sting him halfway across the river?  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

